

Windows 8 due out by the end of 2012 - AndrewDucker
http://www.techeye.net/software/windows-8-release-date-announced

======
pharno
hm... The maya might have not been that false with apocalypse in 2012 after
all...

Sry windows users, but as much work microsoft puts in its developement, it
will never be bugfree. Or usable. Or have a fair price.

------
Zolomon
2012 - not 2011.

